# a new box not refreshing DHCP lease (or something like that)

## tv007

I've installed a new box at home, works perfectly except for one thing - after a few hours, the router loses track about the IP address / hostname so I can't access it. The machine seems to be fine (there is stuff running locally), except that it's unreachable. I do have another gentoo box connected right next to it, and that one works fine. The funny thing is this is a supermicro motherboard with IPMI, and that IP is reachable all the time. Moreover, the IPMI works over the same ethernet port (so there are two IP addresses). Not sure if that's related.

The interface is configured to use dhcp

```

config_eno1="dhcp"

```

and the startup seems to be just fine:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eno1 restart

 * /etc/init.d/net.eno1 uses runscript, please convert to openrc-run.

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                         [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface eno1

 *   Stopping dhcpcd on eno1 ...                              [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eno1

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

eno1: waiting for carrier

eno1: carrier acquired

eno1: adding address fe80::b4df:ad3a:c745:3311

DUID 00:01:00:01:1f:5c:f4:32:0c:c4:7a:ca:23:f0

eno1: IAID 7a:ca:23:f0

eno1: soliciting an IPv6 router

eno1: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.49

eno1: probing address 192.168.1.49/24

eno1: leased 192.168.1.49 for 43200 seconds

eno1: adding route to 192.168.1.0/24

eno1: adding default route via 192.168.1.1

forked to background, child pid 16147                         [ ok ]

 *     received address 192.168.1.49/24                       [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                           [ ok ]

```

Any idea what might be wrong?

----------

## Ant P.

Try running /etc/init.d/dhcpcd directly instead of using the net initscripts?

----------

## tv007

Aha! That might be it - I forgot to enable the service using rc-update (it was enabled on the other machine which was working OK). Let's see if this fixes it.

----------

## UberLord

Remember to remove net.eno1 from any runlevels as well.

----------

